# Question about breeder



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know them... I'm not sure if this is out of date now or not! Are you still thinking about this breeder?


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Not any more, I found one I'm very comfortable with, thank you for responding.


----------

